# Bermuda grass variety?



## RevFarmer (May 9, 2014)

Looking for suggestions for what variety of bermuda I should plant. I'm in NE Arkansas. Soil is red limestone clay of Crowley's Ridge. I would like to seed/sprig some bermuda now then plant some endophyte friendly fescue in it this fall. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Charles


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I like jiggs. 
Jiggs, tifton 85 and Alicia are all good. Just be prepared to pay.


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

Check out what Benton County Hay association says they are tops in bermuda grass in Arkansas.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

This is one time I would check with my Extension Agent, maybe a couple of them from different counties around.

For some types of Bermuda grass Arkansas my be a little far north. When we sprigged Alicia we were told we were about as far north as it would survive the winters. Same with Tifton 85.

Fescue does better with Bahia than with Bermuda. Both Bahia and fescue are bunch grasses. Bermuda is more of a sod/carpet grass and makes it harder for the fescue to compete. It is still not a bad idea to try the two together. I have tossed around the idea myself. I always chicken out and end up drilling ryegrass instead.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Charles, you have to be at the uppermost end of Bermuda grass growing zones.....I would check locally and see what people in that neck of the woods have had experience, or like others have said, a trip to the local extension office would pay dividends. I think "coastal cross" has good characteristics for colder climates.....I'm with Tim, don't think you'll like fescue, usually grains here, but there....who knows 'cept locals. 
Although there are probably some that are cold hardy enuf, it would be nice to know: what are you feeding?


----------



## RevFarmer (May 9, 2014)

Thanks guys for the input. Been talking to locals about this combo, turns out I'm behind the times. It is an old idea. Most who have mixed the two have had an old patch of common bermuda then drilled some fescue (old variety with the endophyte) in. Most who have put in exclusively bermuda patches have used Tifton 44(hay patches) or Midland(pastures). The endophyte friendly fescue hasn't caught on here yet, mostly due to the high cost of the seed. Extension Agent tells me only a few guys have tried some and they were very pleased with its yields. However, these fields were exclusively fescue. Extension Agent likes the idea of the hybrid bermuda mixed with endophyte friendly fescue, just not sure about the long run. Its a small 4-5 acre plot, if I can get some Midland sprigs I'm going to try it. Will keep you guys posted. Thanks again.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, let us know how this works out if you try it.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

One is as good as another, depending on your climate. IF you can grow Tifton 85 that is different. It is a cross between two grass types and will out yield any bermudagrass. Period.

A ton of Tifton 85 will produce more meat, milk, & hide than any regular bermudagrass. T-85's stems are thicker and dry slower, but their is more nutrition in those thick stems.


----------

